
104.31.18.30 - kyledrake
http://bgp.he.net/ip/104.31.18.30#_dns
======
kyledrake
[https://www.mail-archive.com/nanog@nanog.org/msg89635.html](https://www.mail-
archive.com/nanog@nanog.org/msg89635.html)

[https://torrentfreak.com/internet-backbone-provider-
cogent-b...](https://torrentfreak.com/internet-backbone-provider-cogent-
blocks-pirate-bay-and-other-pirate-sites-170209/)

